# Pioneer ts-939 6x9 3 way coaxial speaker



## Mark 0010 (8 mo ago)

Dose anyone know anything about these 6x9, I’m not having a lot of luck finding info on them, picked them up brand new at a second hand store and was hoping to find a manual or something?


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mark 0010 said:


> Dose anyone know anything about these 6x9, I’m not having a lot of luck finding info on them, picked them up brand new at a second hand store and was hoping to find a manual or something?
> View attachment 334008
> View attachment 334009
> View attachment 334008
> ...


Nice vintage stuff i remember those 3-4 way pioneer 6x9 would scream back in the day. Everything you need to know is written on the back. If you want the feq response keep looking for the box or manual


----------

